# Knit sweater mmerbdress



## Faith4351 (Feb 27, 2016)

This is a pic of the dress him looking for.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Lovely.
Could you give pattern details. Many thanks


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Image search found pictures on Pinterest. That lead to a item "not available" on Etsy, so it seems the picture I found was for the sale of a completed garment. The front of the dress is also very sweet. I don't see any mention of a pattern for sale or freebie. See picture of the dress' front. Cute combo of crochet rounded yoke on the front.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is a darling dress. All I could discover was that the designer had it for sale on Etsy but sold it, and it's no longer available. If you search for a sundress pattern, perhaps on Ravelry.com you could adapt it with a lacy bottom and little embroidered flowers. This one's quite similar and its free http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bliss-7. Good luck. Well, I didn't see your added photograph before I posted, but you still might find something on Ravelry.


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Adelheide (Jan 8, 2016)

This dress was on Etsy, there was no current info for it. The Ravelry site has some others to choose from.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&page=1&query=Girl%20summer%20dress&sort=best


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

CKnits said:


> Image search found pictures on Pinterest. That lead to a item "not available" on Etsy, so it seems the picture I found was for the sale of a completed garment. The front of the dress is also very sweet. I don't see any mention of a pattern for sale or freebie. See picture of the dress' front. Cute combo of crochet rounded yoke on the front.


The front is adorable.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely dress.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> That is a darling dress. All I could discover was that the designer had it for sale on Etsy but sold it, and it's no longer available. If you search for a sundress pattern, perhaps on Ravelry.com you could adapt it with a lacy bottom and little embroidered flowers. This one's quite similar and its free http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bliss-7. Good luck. Well, I didn't see your added photograph before I posted, but you still might find something on Ravelry.


Couldn't get this link to work.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

cute!


----------



## createquilt (May 5, 2011)

There is one on Raverly that's called bloom and it is very close to this one. Hope that helps.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Sleeveless dress; wonder if it could be adapted. http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00054&cat_id=366


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> Couldn't get this link to work.


I tried using the link and it wouldn't work for me either. Not sure what went wrong. Anyway here's a link to the designer on Ravelry. The sundress is on the bottom row, pale blue. http://www.ravelry.com/designers/allegra-wermuth I hope this one works.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Dress is adorable. I hope someone can come up with a pattern.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm trying to decide if the front bodice is "free form crochet". I think the flowers are part of the structure and a mesh worked to hold them together. (Just an idea on what to search for. (?))


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bliss-7

Removed the full stop after the 7 



sanchezs said:


> Couldn't get this link to work.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bliss-7
> 
> Removed the full stop after the 7


Your right, also the period after the 7. I just didn't look closely at it to see what was wrong. Thanks for the catch.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

sanchezs said:


> Couldn't get this link to work.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bliss-7


----------

